# Checking my form and a question about setup.



## Icestik (Jan 26, 2016)

I've posted this on reddit and I thought it might be a good idea to post here. 

Back: https://vid.me/S3QI Rear: https://vid.me/1QlC Front: https://vid.me/pnSh

Hi guys, hopefully the videos will be of good enough resolution for you to analyse my shot sequence. The videos include 2 arrows at each view. I've watched nusensei's vids after making the videos but any other video specific feedback is appreciated.

History: 
I have been shooting for ~3 months and I practice 2nd daily (holidays currently). I have been individually coached (more convenient for me) at Sydney Olympic Park Archery in Australia, learning KSL method. I've recently started using a clicker. I aim to go as far as I can with archery. Draw weight is 26lb. Target is 30m away.

Self Critique: 
- I need to stop looking away when I draw. 
- I should keep more tension in my wrist when I release. 
- In the rear view, my arm moves up to anchor where it should just move backwards (LAN2 etc.).

Question:
Do you need some linear draw from setup to loading? or does your drawing hand finish infront of your chin at the end of setup and *angular rotation* moves your drawing hand to anchor?

Backstory for above: 
I have been reading "Archery" published by USA Archery. In KSL's chapters on Recurve setting up and drawing, the setup position is your torso rotated perpendicular to the target and your drawing hand slightly infront of your chin. Then, during drawing to loading, the angular motion of your shoulder brings the string to the anchor. Is this the correct interpretation? because then I need to work on my setup because I feel that I am setting the barrel of the gun but there is a substancial element of linear drawing to finish my setup.

Thank you for taking the time to read this message and critique!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The coaches in this forum are mostly compound coaches, not recurve. You should post this in the FITA forum. There are some great coaches and archers who post regularly.

One item I see is that your feet are a little too far apart. This can result in less stable hips. But if you get contradictory advice from anyone in the FITA section, go with what they tell you.

I think you are doing very well for the amount of time you've been in the sport. You really look like someone who has been shooting for years. You should also pose these questions to your coaches. They seem to have been doing a good job with you so far!

Sorry we can't help you more,
Allen


----------

